# Fruit bats



## Chew Toy McCoy

I follow several fruit bat rescue YouTube channels and they are just so adorable.


----------



## Lostngone

Not as a pet but I was thinking about putting up a Bat house. Even in Anchorage Alaska I know we have them because I see them from time to time darting around.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Lostngone said:


> Not as a pet but I was thinking about putting up a Bat house. Even in Anchorage Alaska I know we have them because I see them from time to time darting around.




We have bat houses up at our cabin.  They are great for eating problem insects like mosquitos.


----------



## Alli

Lostngone said:


> Not as a pet but I was thinking about putting up a Bat house. Even in Anchorage Alaska I know we have them because I see them from time to time darting around.




We put up a bat house, alas, no one has taken residence. Some of my fondest memories are from living in Wyoming and going to the field across from my house (a parade field ringed by trees) and watching the bats at night. I somehow take as much joy watching them as I do watching birds.


----------



## DT

JFC, have you seen the filmed 180˚ goth dancing?  Just a moment ...


----------



## DT




----------



## Alli

D_T said:


> JFC, have you seen the filmed 180˚ goth dancing?  Just a moment ...




Yes! Saw that one yesterday and shared on Facebook. I love it!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Alli

James has his own agenda.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> James has his own agenda.




We do us.  James does James.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Mark

OH. MY. GOD.
of course i had no idea about all of this. 
and to think that so many of you already knew that bats actually could look like and behave like pet dogs.
totally blows my mind.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> OH. MY. GOD.
> of course i had no idea about all of this.
> and to think that so many of you already knew that bats actually could look like and behave like pet dogs.
> totally blows my mind.



I've always been a bat lover but fruit bats or flying foxes are geographically limited.  So if you didn't have an interest before it's not surprising you weren't aware of this adorable badass species.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Video of fruit bats I took at the Oakland zoo a couple years back.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Old fruit bats are people too!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Another rescued banana lover


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## thekev

They're kind of like little flying puppies. I imagine you would need to have preventative treatment for things like rabies though, prior to attempting such rescues.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

thekev said:


> They're kind of like little flying puppies. I imagine you would need to have preventative treatment for things like rabies though, prior to attempting such rescues.




There's a couple of YouTube fruit bat rescue channels I subscribe to.  I'm not sure what their preventative treatment is but I'm sure it's something because they don't seem to hesitate much in approaching and handling them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Huntn

At Subic Bay US Naval Air Station, Philippines, I used to run from the BOQ up the mountain to the Hospital and besides the large snakes and troops of monkeys I would see on occasion, would be the large bat tree full of Fruit bats, sometimes flying, mostly hanging, and exotic environment great for running.  

Then I also had a pet bat (not a fruit bat) as a teen,  captured from a friends attic, but that did not turn out so well and I regret that. It was one of those desires, based on selfishness, and desire to possess,  not the wellness of the animal.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> At Subic Bay US Naval Air Station, Philippines, I used to run from the BOQ up the mountain to the Hospital and besides the large snakes and troops of monkeys I would see on occasion, would be the large bat tree full of Fruit bats, sometimes flying, mostly hanging, and exotic environment great for running.
> 
> Then I also had a pet bat (not a fruit bat) as a teen,  captured from a friends attic, but that did not turn out so well and I regret that. It was one of those desires, based on selfishness, and desire to possess,  not the wellness of the animal.




Of course I wanted a pet bat when I was younger.  And of course I still did when I became an adult, but even with the most minimal of research you'll find that that isn't a good idea.  All the videos I post are of rescues that eventually get released back into the wild, but it seems when you live in Australia there's no shortage of fruit bats needing to be rescued. So if you're cool with a heavy rotation then it's almost like having a pet bat long term.  It seems like they can somewhat coexist with a human and bond but I've never heard of a case of them returning back to the person who rehabilitated them back into the wild.


----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Of course I wanted a pet bat when I was younger.  And of course I still did when I became an adult, but even with the most minimal of research you'll find that that isn't a good idea.  All the videos I post are of rescues that eventually get released back into the wild, but it seems when you live in Australia there's no shortage of fruit bats needing to be rescued. So if you're cool with a heavy rotation then it's almost like having a pet bat long term.  It seems like they can somewhat coexist with a human and bond but I've never heard of a case of them returning back to the person who rehabilitated them back into the wild.



I was always worried about rabies...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Huntn said:


> I was always worried about rabies...



 That is something to worry about.  Oddly with these fruit bat rescues it doesn't seem like they are taking much precautions with that.  They where gloves but are open fingered.  I wonder if rabies is rare in fruit bats.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Huntn

Chew Toy McCoy said:


>



I wonder what the circumstances were of this lady finding this baby bat?


----------

